# No sound with Realtek ALC883 integrated with ASUS M2A-VM



## lawliet1979 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have recently updated from 32 bit XP to 64 bit XP Pro SP2. My sound card worked flawlessly with my 32 bit XP.
My sound card (Realtek ALC883) is integrated into my Motherboard, which is the ASUS M2A-VM.
I have tried all of the drivers on the asus website, on my asus motherboard disk, and the driver i have installed on my 32 bit OS, but none will work. The device manager tells me "This device is working properly" but when I look at the driver properties it says "This driver is enabled but not functioning properly."
All of the fixes I have found for my problem are for 32 bit, such as updating to SP3. Please help 
Ive been trying to fix this for 2 days now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the driver for 64bit version of xp is available from the asus site dated 2009\10\10 
Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.5904 for Windows XP 32bit/XP 64bit Realtek Audio Driver which is the first of 5 offered


----------



## lawliet1979 (Jul 24, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi the driver for 64bit version of xp is available from the asus site dated 2009\10\10
> Realtek Audio Driver V5.10.0.5904 for Windows XP 32bit/XP 64bit Realtek Audio Driver which is the first of 5 offered


I already tried that one
It works but it tells me when I try to go to volume control that it cant find any mixer devices? 
I have tested the card on another OS by the way and it still works, so I know my problem isnt the card


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi then I would try updating to sp3 you will need to at somepoint


----------



## lawliet1979 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats what I was saying in my first post, there is no SP3 for XP 64 bit operating systems


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a driver issue. I don't know that there is anything that you can do aside from continuing to experiment with driver releases. 

Aside from that, upgrade hardware or switch back to 32bit.


----------



## lawliet1979 (Jul 24, 2010)

I installed my 64 bit on a separate partition first, just to make sure I could get everything working, so my transition back to 32 wont be that hard at all. I was really trying to avoid that though.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless you have a hardware upgrade planned that requires 64bit, there isn't really a point. Aside from more driver issues.


----------

